# Just When I Think Humanity Can't Shame Me Even More...



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

Have you heard of this 'goldfish swallowing'? Stupidly enough I went to the site (Which I don't advise and please let me warn you it is awful. AWFUL.) and to my still unsettled anger they were swallowing bettas too.

Of all the cruel, insane, and vicious things to do... They not only put these fish through hell swallowing them alive (and sometimes trying to vomit them back up alive) but they made a site about it to promote it and film it for people. 

I give up. I want to hand in my 'human being' card and divorce this species.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

goldyboy said:


> I give up. I want to hand in my 'human being' card and divorce this species.


Well said.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

WHAT the? What is this "swallowing " thing? What, do they swallow fish alive 0.0 if so that's terrible! This is sad )=


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

I asume they try it like Jackass, where a live fish is swallowed and attempted regurgitation with a live fish


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Goldyboy, I'm glad you didn't post the link to that video!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

If I see a video or see someone in real life attempting to swallow a betta I assure you they will get an earful and for the real life attemption if I'm within the same distance I will smack them so hard their grandkids will feel it.

Who knows maybe we'll get lucky and someone will contract ich from trying to eat a betta and they'll stop. They don't know that betta's have diseases like that and that goldfish secret toxins.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Lol i totally agree!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Thankies.

Honestly this sides with the Aquablock. Betta abuse. No just animal abuse because other fish are being swallowed.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Disturbing and sad. Its crazy what people do nowadays.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i've seen betta swallowing on youtube. it's horrid, and i often cuss them out in the comments. they can bad-mouth me all they want, it don't hurt my feelings anymore. i actually feel smarter if they do. xD


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I've heard people swallowing goldfish back in the 30s or 40s, as a sort of college game, along with flagpole sitting, and seeing how many people you can cram into a phone booth. But this looks like some sort of fetish website, it's very strange. There are some extremely disturbing fetishes out there that involve horrible animal abuse. I guess this is one more....


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

A fetish that could kill these people.

I went to the site (not out of entertainment, mind you, and CURSE MY CURIOSITY...) but it's not just fish they swallow, it's jewelry and more. Ridiculous, stupid, wrong, and as many before me have said, abusive. Both to the animals and themselves.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I've heard of it, and I think some people have gotten in trouble over it because they posted it on youtube like idiots.

Ugh, I just read an article about what happens to the fish after it is swallowed (if not regurgitated), and it's terrible  The fish attempt to breathe and end up inhaling stomach acid and are dissolved from the inside   Worse, it takes 5 minutes for them to die... 

It's an ezine article that pops up when you google goldfish swallowing, but I found just reading it a bit disturbing, so I'm not linking it... There are some really sick people out there...


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

....Okay. 
I don't see a point in that, if they want to do something so cool, go find a way to be cool without harming others. 
My guess it's a bunch of kids who don't know what they are really doing, or if they do, they don't care and find it funny. 
I think the only way to fight back is to try and shut down their website (there's seriously a website? weird...), and continue informing people of the truth, finding ways to show them the truth too, not just telling.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Unfortunately, it's not just kids, it's become a full on fetish with some sick adults out there... Just like some people have an obsession with feet and such... Apparently some people get some sort of weird pleasure out of watching fish get swallowed....


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

This is what I think the timeline for this is: idiots swallow live fish-next day get diseases-eventually find out they now have parasites because they swallowed a live fish.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

bettamaniac said:


> This is what I think the timeline for this is: idiots swallow live fish-next day get diseases-eventually find out they now have parasites because they swallowed a live fish.


Lol bettamaniac! We can only hope that these people pick up some kind of illness! Maybe then they'll stop hurting fishies...


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ew, curiosity unfortunatly got the best of me and I went to the website too. Its disturbing cuz its A) GROSS! B) abusive!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I too went to the website and was disturbed. If this wasn't a cuss free site I'd say a few of my favourite four letter words in both english and spanish about them. They'll get ich eventually I'm sure of it.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

this goes with what I said earlier: the question is not will they get diseases and parasites the question is when will they especially if they are swallowing feeder goldfish, you know the ones that there is like 200 all crowded in one tank


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

bettamaniac said:


> this goes with what I said earlier: the question is not will they get diseases and parasites the question is when will they especially if they are swallowing feeder goldfish, you know the ones that there is like 200 all crowded in one tank


I agree, feeders are just gross. I wouldn't even buy one to feed to any of my pets! The water is always cloudy and dead bodies are floating around :shock: That can't be healthy for any animal to eat, much less a human... Not to mention the fact that it's sick to eat live pets... *shudders*


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sickening, just sickrning...
My Response:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35TbGjt-weA


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Nutt007 said:


> Sickening, just sickrning...
> My Response:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35TbGjt-weA


I'm gonna have to agree with Farnsworth.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

They did that at my old church youth group once. It was YEARS before I got into fish, but it still disgusted me.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

That is horrible! I had no idea what you were talking about, so I looked it up, and I wish I hadn't.
It's absolutely terrible! WHO in their sick minds would WANT to do this? Like, its horrible what people do for the "shock factor". People who do these stupid things don't deserve to be called people. 
Disgusting. 
And I agree, I hope the fish give them some disease or something to teach them a lesson. This is horrible.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, it IS horrible. That's why we have a rule against posting links to videos that depict animal cruelty. It's very upsetting to many of our members to view these horrible videos.


----------

